# Cabelas NWT Pros needed



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Was hoping to find a few local pros who are fishing the NWT to sign on myself and ogf member dano6961as co anglers for the nwt for the Port Clinton event only. Figured it was worth a shot. We are both signed up and paid just need to be paired with a pro for definite entry. Thanks for considering. PM me for contact info if able to pair name. Thanks ER

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Go to walleye central there is a thread under tourney discussion for help guys get paired


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Kev. On it. Posted earlier in the week. No takers. Was hoping to get a local guy on ogf

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I may be fishing this....i'll send you a PM if I get signed up. My tournament fees are up there right now, just need to see if my bank account will let me.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

It would be appreciated. Thanks. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1bogey (Jul 29, 2009)

I would expect that a lot of the pro's are waiting untill we get closer to the event to sign up. The NWT does not let us put just a deposit down for the events, only the full payment. At $1500 an event, signing up for all four is a large check to write. I personally am going to wait until the Red Wing event (end of April) before I sign up for Erie...

Just my 2cents worth. 

Scott Bogen
NPAA 435


----------



## BASS ACKWARDS (Mar 21, 2010)

I just signed up pm me.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Pro found!! Thanks bass ackwards!! I owe you big time.

Still have a need for my buddy Dano6961 to write in a pro so if anyone else is getting in as a pro either pm me or Dano6961 for his info to pair up the names.

Thanks again for the responses.


----------



## DanO6961 (Jun 22, 2010)

As my buddy ErieRider posted, I'm looking for a pro that will sign me up as a co-angler. Shoot me a PM for my email or cell. Thanks in advance!

DanO


----------

